# White Cvs Manager Calls Cops On Black Woman, He Thought Was Using Fake Coupon.



## Kiowa (Jul 14, 2018)

but turns out, he has a history himself..


In a video and commentary uploaded to Facebook, a Chicago black woman claims she was attempting to use a manufacturer’s coupon at a local CVS store only to have a manager call the police on her after claiming the coupon was fraudulent.


According to Camilla Hudson, “So, THIS just happened: I had the police called on me for attempting to use a coupon @ the CVS Pharmacy located at 6150 N. Broadway in Chicago! I stopped in to make a purchase using a coupon mailed to me by the product manufacturer, as replacement for problematic/defective product. The manager on duty said that he’d never seen a coupon like the one I had and said that he thought it was fraudulent.”

Hudson explained that the employee became agitated when she asked for his name and title which is when she pulled out her phone to tape the rest of the encounter.


In the video, another store manager can be seen talking on the phone to the police as his hand shakes while she films him, with the CVS employee telling the dispatcher she is an “African-American,” causing her to interrupt and say, “I’m black — black isn’t a bad word,” and that she will wait for the police to arrive.


According to Hudson, “I had ZERO concerns about the police being called. Apparently, they’d hung up on him the first time he called, so he had to call them back a second time, telling the 911 dispatcher that I was harassing them (which I have on video). Three tactical unit officers arrived and, after some conversation and documenting their names, badge numbers, etc., I eventually left the store.”


“Needless to say, this is far from over. Life in these United States. Aargh,” she concluded.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 14, 2018)

Takes one to know one..


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 14, 2018)

Is he fired, or nah?
I'm petty, vengeful and I need to see some white lives ruined.


----------



## Laela (Jul 14, 2018)

!



Kiowa said:


> *Apparently, they’d hung up on him the first time *he called, so he had to call them back a second time, telling the 911 dispatcher that I was harassing them


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh hell nawl!

They out here messing with couponers too?  Please let this happen to me on my weekly CVS trip!


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 14, 2018)

He was shaking like a leaf!
Maybe because he knows that at that moment in time, making that phone call to the police was going to change his life FOREVER...
#blacktwitterdontplay


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 14, 2018)

He'll be fired by Monday!


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 15, 2018)

They call police thinking it will end in a black person getting murdered.
I hope they keep filming and publicizing these incidents.


----------



## Chromia (Jul 16, 2018)

I just saw this on Inside Edition. I appreciate that CVS fired both employees involved instead of pulling a Starbucks and transferring them.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm dying. The news is reporting their names on little name tags in these reports! #couponcarl


----------



## SoniT (Jul 17, 2018)

His hand shaking was hilarious.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 17, 2018)

I told y'all #couponcarl would be gone by Monday!


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 17, 2018)

Chromia said:


> I just saw this on Inside Edition. I appreciate that CVS fired both employees involved instead of pulling a Starbucks and transferring them.


They were transferred most likely because they were following the store policy and did nothing wrong according to it.  Otherwise there would have most likely been a lawsuit.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 17, 2018)

i'm dying at this situation and his shaking but also sobered up when i read that he's running for alderman in Chicago and is the president of Illinois Log Cabin Republicans (LGBTQ Republicans). The black community needs to remember that these LBGTQ white folks are still very much racist and not automatic allies.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 17, 2018)

According to some reports, she was ALLEGEDLY carrying on about this coupon, following an employee in a restricted area, creating a scene.  They supposedly  asked her to leave she refused, allegedly. They called police.

Not sure if this is true thus I use the term ALLEGEDLY.  

Of course I believe this was racially based. As soon as we appear people see us as suspects.

But a commotion over a  COUPON? You don't accept my coupon, you won't ever get my $$$$$.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a coupon for an entirely different store that I tried to use in CVS.  I thought it was a CVS coupon because the colors/fonts were similar, I had cut it out awhile back and it was for 25% off.  When it didn't scan, I looked at it and realized my error.  The cashier didn't call the cops, I paid what was due and went about my life.


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2018)

Methinks the police is very well aware of him lol


Rocky91 said:


> i'm dying at this situation and his shaking but also sobered up when i read that he's running for alderman in Chicago and is the president of Illinois Log Cabin Republicans (LGBTQ Republicans). The black community needs to remember that these LBGTQ white folks are still very much racist and not automatic allies.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 18, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> He'll be fired by Monday!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 18, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> According to some reports, she was ALLEGEDLY carrying on about this coupon, following an employee in a restricted area, creating a scene.  They supposedly  asked her to leave she refused, allegedly. They called police.
> 
> Not sure if this is true thus I use the term ALLEGEDLY.
> 
> ...



Where’s the receipts?


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 22, 2018)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Where’s the receipts?



https://www.google.com/amp/s/chicag...to-viral-story-black-woman-white-manager/amp/

There are two named witnesses that say she was causing a scene. So it looks like police were called bc of that not simply bc she tried to use a “fake” coupon.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2018)

There should be cameras to prove or disprove if she was causing a scene.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2018)

He's shaking like an earthquake.   Seriously.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 1, 2018)

Update? Did he get fired...or at least quit. The way he was shaking was comical...look like he was bout to have a seizure!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 1, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Update? Did he get fired...or at least quit. The way he was shaking was comical...look like he was bout to have a seizure!



He got fired that Monday...  like I said...  that one was entirely predictable!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 2, 2018)

pisceschica said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/chicag...to-viral-story-black-woman-white-manager/amp/
> 
> There are two named witnesses that say she was causing a scene. So it looks like police were called bc of that not simply bc she tried to use a “fake” coupon.


They probably triggered her.  Can you imagine going into a store and the clerk not just declining the coupon but telling you it looks fraudulent thus implying you are a criminal?  He didn't even scan the coupon. Would your first reaction be, "oh okay I'll pay without the coupon and have a good day"?  I would  be seeing red and fighting hard to remain calm in the store. 

As far as the witness, it is very noticeable  when you see dissatisfied customers so the person would seem belligerent.  I still would not call the police for that. People acting all crazy in these times. They do not know how to solve customer problems so they trigger the customer by threatening to call police and now the person is acting irate for that and now they really do have to call the police.

ETA: What happened to people trying to help others?  It's not like she was trying to purchase  wine.


----------

